# Eurotunnel flexible tickets



## zappy61

We are planning our first trip abroad in April. We plan to go to Brugges (camping memling) for about a week. We will be going via euro tunnel and my question is; if we find we want to stay longer than the ticket booked, is this possible? or do you have to adhere to the time given when booking?
I have searched the eurotunnel site but can't find the answer.

Many thanks,

Regards,

Graham


----------



## StAubyns

Hi Graham

pretty sure I'm right on this  If you phone them you can amend the ticket as many times as you like. Just make sure you do it before you arrive at the check in.


----------



## rayc

Just be aware that FlexiPlus is not available for vehicles over 1.85m high.
"Vehicle Height 
• Due to safety regulations the FlexiPlus lounge in the UK & France are not available to vehicles over 1.85m high (including roof box)".

See link below Ticket Validity Section 1.2 which says you can amend your booking though there may be a charge.
www.eurotunnel.com/ukcP3Main/ukcPassengers/ukcCompany/ukcTermsAndConditions/


----------



## zappy61

*eurotunnel flexible tickets*

Thanks, So if I book a standard ticket then can I still phone them and alter the return time and date?

Graham


----------



## StAubyns

*Re: eurotunnel flexible tickets*



zappy61 said:


> Thanks, So if I book a standard ticket then can I still phone them and alter the return time and date?
> 
> Graham


I did exactly that in July 2008 on 2 occasions with no problems. My wife had toothache and we postponed the outward travel date twice

I think that the tickets are valid for 24 hours either side of the booked time anyway, its just that you are only guaranteed travel on the shuttle that you have booked on. On one occasion last year I turned up 5 hours early and they offered me the next train with no surcharge.

Certainly outside of 24 hours you need to phone them to change the date & time.

Perhaps someone could confirm the rights/wrongs of my thoughts on the 24 hours?


----------



## bill

I've just been onto eurotunnel ref my booking in April regarding this. I'm travelling for a month (Netherlands and Northern Germany) and I was told as long as I amend the booking before making either leg of the journey that would be fine. I think what they don't want people missing their slot and trying to amend later.

Previously I'd thought that any amendments had to be made before making the outward journey. So thanks for raising the question.

Having said all that the lady did ask how long I was going for so it may be worth phoning to confirm what I've said in relation to your booking.

Hope this helps.

bill


----------



## lalala

We never book a return but always book two singles because we had previously been told by Eurotunnel that they would only guarantee making an amendment before the outward journey on a return booking. We have never had a problem in amending times and dates, but some of the staff need further training in how to deal with customers.
We did once have trouble with a booking (not amended) when we had booked by phone and the member of staff booked the wrong month. He had booked us to return before we left .... at the French side they couldn't care less and point blank refused to do anything (we speak reasonable French) and it took a mobile phone call to the UK number to sort it out.
You can now track all your bookings online and do amendments and cancellations, previously these had to be done by phone.
lala


----------



## drcotts

*Re: eurotunnel flexible tickets*



zappy61 said:


> Thanks, So if I book a standard ticket then can I still phone them and alter the return time and date?
> 
> Graham


Hi Graham
yes as long as you phone before your train you can alter the times but be aware that you may have to pay extra. eg you book now for june (like we have done) its £62 each way but if you ring up the day before your return and try to delay it by a day there might not be any £62 slots left and so you will have to pay the rater at the time which may be an eztra £100 depending on your preferred time..

Phill


----------



## Zebedee

rayc said:


> Just be aware that FlexiPlus is not available for vehicles over 1.85m high.
> "Vehicle Height
> • Due to safety regulations the FlexiPlus lounge in the UK & France are not available to vehicles over 1.85m high (including roof box)".


Hi Graham

Assuming Ray is correct, and I'll be very surprised if he isn't ( :wink: ) you could be in a spot of bother, since your Orian is more than 1.85 metres high. Ray's link is rather self-contradictory in places, but it does not include motorhomes in the "available for" vehicles list.

I would check this one out before getting too far with the plans.

================================================

Camping Memling is run by the nicest people you could wish to meet, but the site itself is nothing to write home about, and has no facilities to speak of.

Were it me I would spend a couple of full days there, then move to Camping Blaarmeersen on the outskirts of Gent. It is set in an "activities" park and has lovely walks and bike rides on the doorstep with lots to do and see. It also has an excellent shop and restaurant on site, and a takeaway chippy if you prefer. >> See here << for more information.

Gent is arguably a more interesting city than Bruges, and there is a safe and easy cycle route into town and a bus stop 200 yards from the site entrance.

Just a thought.

Dave


----------



## cje1

We have used Eurotunnel many times and have always been impressed by their flexibility.

Until that is last Tuesday. Came home 4 days early and they charged me £89 for the privilege.

And then they said that was the difference between the fare I had paid and the fare for the day. The train was empty! Not good but they won't budge.

I will book one way only in future.


----------



## rayc

Zebedee said:


> rayc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just be aware that FlexiPlus is not available for vehicles over 1.85m high.
> "Vehicle Height
> • Due to safety regulations the FlexiPlus lounge in the UK & France are not available to vehicles over 1.85m high (including roof box)".
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Graham
> 
> Assuming Ray is correct, and I'll be very surprised if he isn't ( :wink: )
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I hope I never muddied the water but flexible tickets was in the post title.:

The FlexiPlus is a completely turn up at any time and get on the next available shuttle. It is not the standard ticket that Graham has which you book the date time in advance but have the option to change at a possible extra charge.


----------



## zappy61

Zebedee said:


> rayc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just be aware that FlexiPlus is not available for vehicles over 1.85m high.
> "Vehicle Height
> • Due to safety regulations the FlexiPlus lounge in the UK & France are not available to vehicles over 1.85m high (including roof box)".
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Graham
> 
> Assuming Ray is correct, and I'll be very surprised if he isn't ( :wink: ) you could be in a spot of bother, since your Orian is more than 1.85 metres high. Ray's link is rather self-contradictory in places, but it does not include motorhomes in the "available for" vehicles list.
> 
> I would check this one out before getting too far with the plans.
> 
> ================================================
> 
> Camping Memling is run by the nicest people you could wish to meet, but the site itself is nothing to write home about, and has no facilities to speak of.
> 
> Were it me I would spend a couple of full days there, then move to Camping Blaarmeersen on the outskirts of Gent. It is set in an "activities" park and has lovely walks and bike rides on the doorstep with lots to do and see. It also has an excellent shop and restaurant on site, and a takeaway chippy if you prefer. >> See here << for more information.
> 
> Gent is arguably a more interesting city than Bruges, and there is a safe and easy cycle route into town and a bus stop 200 yards from the site entrance.
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Thanks Dave & all, thats very interesting. It all depends on the co-pilot and how she takes to the trip. I thought if she likes it we could maybe do a bit more maybe go into Germany etc. However, it looks as if my vehicle is outside the height restriction of flexiplus so am I better booking the outward journey then booking the return when I am over there? or can you just turn up at the terminal when you want to come back?

Graham


----------



## zappy61

*eurotunnel flexible tickets*



Zebedee said:


> rayc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just be aware that FlexiPlus is not available for vehicles over 1.85m high.
> "Vehicle Height
> • Due to safety regulations the FlexiPlus lounge in the UK & France are not available to vehicles over 1.85m high (including roof box)".
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Graham
> 
> Assuming Ray is correct, and I'll be very surprised if he isn't ( :wink: ) you could be in a spot of bother, since your Orian is more than 1.85 metres high. Ray's link is rather self-contradictory in places, but it does not include motorhomes in the "available for" vehicles list.
> 
> I would check this one out before getting too far with the plans.
> 
> ================================================
> 
> Camping Memling is run by the nicest people you could wish to meet, but the site itself is nothing to write home about, and has no facilities to speak of.
> 
> Were it me I would spend a couple of full days there, then move to Camping Blaarmeersen on the outskirts of Gent. It is set in an "activities" park and has lovely walks and bike rides on the doorstep with lots to do and see. It also has an excellent shop and restaurant on site, and a takeaway chippy if you prefer. >> See here << for more information.
> 
> Gent is arguably a more interesting city than Bruges, and there is a safe and easy cycle route into town and a bus stop 200 yards from the site entrance.
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Just checked blaarmeersen out and it states maximum length for a 'mobile home' is 6.5M the Saturn is 7.5M. Is that correct?

Graham


----------



## javea

Graham,

If you just turn up at the terminal it will cost you a fortune.

As stated earlier in this thread, book the outward and inward travel seperately and then change the inward date no later than the day before you want to travel and you shouldn't have a problem.

Mike


----------



## zappy61

*eurotunnel flexible tickets*



javea03730 said:


> Graham,
> 
> If you just turn up at the terminal it will cost you a fortune.
> 
> As stated earlier in this thread, book the outward and inward travel seperately and then change the inward date no later than the day before you want to travel and you shouldn't have a problem.
> 
> Mike


Sorry Mike for being a bit thick. I see now that you book them at the same time but seperately on the web site (2 outward journeys but one from each side?). Then I just need to change the date of return giving at least a days notice. Is that the gist of it?

Many thanks,

Graham


----------



## Zebedee

*Re: eurotunnel flexible tickets*



zappy61 said:


> Just checked blaarmeersen out and it states maximum length for a 'mobile home' is 6.5M the Saturn is 7.5M. Is that correct?
> Graham


Probably Graham . . . on paper. :roll:

The whole site is set out in little areas with hedges around (very nice too) and some of the entrances are a bit tight, to say the least.

There are others however which have virtually straight line access, and the pitches themselves are quite generous enough.

The staff speak good English so you could always phone ahead if you are at all concerned.

Cars with bloody great caravans get onto the pitches so your van should not be a problem, other than asking for one with easier access.

You will not be stranded anyway, since there are several very large car parks just on the approach to the site, and on both occasions we stayed there we saw several motorhomes "overnighting".

The whole thing is set in the local sports complex, which is huge, so the chances of being chased off are slim, even if it is not permitted. Being Belgium it is probably perfectly OK to stay for 24 hours, as in France, but I'm not sure about that.

Dave


----------



## javea

Hi Graham,

That's it. Book each seperately and you will not have a problem. I have been doing it for years with no difficulties at all.

Mike


----------



## Vennwood

I've just changed my outward and return dates today. We booked a standard return and in the T's & C's we can change either crossing time/date up to 24 hrs of the journey. I rang up today and was charged an extra £10 to change. I was happy with that as otherwise a trip down through snow and ice ridden France wasn't appealing. Had I asked for a different time of the day than the ones booked it would have cost me much more.

http://www.eurotunnel.com/ukcP3Main/ukcPassengers/ukcCompany/ukcTermsAndConditions/


----------



## ICDSUN

Graham

Slightly OT

Regarding Blaarmeersen, we stayed there and we are just shy of 7.5mtrs, no problem with access, most of the MH are put on semi hardstandings at that time of year.

The Flexiplus ticket is available for MH, you cannot access the lounge area as they have height barriers, Eurotunnel will happily take your money for a Flexi ticket, far easier to get 2 standard singles, 2 full days is enough in Bruges, same for Ghent, or use as a base, take the train to Antwerp or Brussels if you don't want to drive too much

Chris


----------



## Zebedee

Thanks Chris

I was pretty sure Graham would have no trouble at Blaarmeersen, but our van is tiny by comparison as you know, so I wasn't quite certain.

Dave


----------



## zappy61

ICDSUN said:


> Graham
> 
> Slightly OT
> 
> Regarding Blaarmeersen, we stayed there and we are just shy of 7.5mtrs, no problem with access, most of the MH are put on semi hardstandings at that time of year.
> 
> The Flexiplus ticket is available for MH, you cannot access the lounge area as they have height barriers, Eurotunnel will happily take your money for a Flexi ticket, far easier to get 2 standard singles, 2 full days is enough in Bruges, same for Ghent, or use as a base, take the train to Antwerp or Brussels if you don't want to drive too much
> 
> Chris


Thanks Chris, that is really useful to know I am learning fast. I emailed Blaarmeerson and they have replied and said although it is 6.5m max if I let them know when we are coming they will fit me in.

Many Thanks,

Graham


----------



## Zebedee

Hi Again Graham

>>This<< may be of interest to you.

Dave


----------



## wobby

On their website they have a link for viewing or amending an existing booking. It on the right of the booking page under where you enter you details when booking a trip "Manage Your Booking"www.eurotunnel.com/ukcP3Main/ukcPassengers/


Wobby


----------



## zappy61

*eurotunnel flexible tickets*

Thanks Dave, that is very useful. I have the poi on my Garmin 465T as well.

Thanks Wobby, I see the amending boxes excellent. One question though if I am over the other side and I want to change my return journey is who do I contact, Calais or Folkestone?

Regards,

Graham


----------



## wobby

I've have just booked a one way to France and on the internet receipt it states these number's
From the UK 08443 35 35 35
From the Continent +33 (0) 321 00 20 61

In answer to your question if in France you have to ring the French number, however they do speak English. If you have to ring the French side stand your ground as they can be a bit abrasive.

Wobby


----------



## zappy61

wobby said:


> I've have just booked a one way to France and on the internet receipt it states these number's
> From the UK 08443 35 35 35
> From the Continent +33 (0) 321 00 20 61
> 
> In answer to your question if in France you have to ring the French number, however they do speak English. If you have to ring the French side stan your ground as they can be a bit abrasive.
> 
> Wobby


Thanks Wobby I will remember to keep a stiff upper lip! (just the lip!)

Graham


----------

